

Ask HN: fast and easy way to set up a personal website with blog - wbsun

I am planning to set up a personal or family website, with domain name, virtual host, blogs and just very simple webpages.<p>I don&#x27;t want to spend much time on the setup and maintenance, no fancy or latest techs needed. What&#x27;s the fast and easy way? It is better a whole package with all things needed. But it must be a host I can manage, not a third-party one like Blogspot.<p>My current plan is Linode+GoDaddy+Wordpress. Any ideas and suggestions?
======
pastylegs
I wouldn't use Linode. Not that I don't love Linode but for a simply family
blog it's total overkill. I use DigitalOcean for a couple of smaller sites and
have no problem with them (and costs $6/month as opposed to $20/month with
Linode).

I also use Jekyll which is a static blog generator. I use Bitbucket to
directly edit the pages and posts on my blog and when I commit a change my
blog is automatically regenerated via service hooks. That might be a bit more
setup than you want but it works nicely and is easy to maintain.

------
elij
[https://posthaven.com/](https://posthaven.com/)

------
hashtag
Switch Godaddy out for another registrar and it sounds like a plan (personal
opinion). Linode is good, I use them too, but might be overkill for what you
need unless you already have active hosting with them.

------
danielforsyth
I'm using [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/) and its been great so far.

------
ecolner
Dunno Linode, but Digital Ocean makes sense for these requirements.

------
spraveenitpro
Linode+GoDaddy+Wordpress is a Good Choice.

